# Question about substrate and plants



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a tank that is newly established. 29 gallon with 6 Longfin Gold Danios. I have some plastic plants and some lava rock. I went out on the weekend and got some java moss and tied it down to one of the lava rocks. I'm just wondering if there's any low light plants that would work with my gravel substrate, it's the average size of gravel you see in the stores. Can I put any plants in here? Do the plants not need some form of soil to get nutrients from?

This is somewhat like my gravel

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Substrates_Freshwater-Sand-Gravel_Black-Gravels.html?tc=fish


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

gravel substrate is fine for plants. You just need to dose trace minerals in either liquid fert form, or with root tabs.

I have a standard T8 15W that came with my 20gal kit, and I'm currently growing water wisteria, hornwort, java moss, tape grass, and baby tears. I leave the lights on 12 to 14 hours a day.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wetting your feet with plants? Try some cryptocorynes. Especially C. Wendtii. Quite an undemanding plant, often grows well in the most basic tanks.


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

I second the crypts!! I have quite a few...they are really easier and seem to grow fairly quickly. 

I only run the light that came with the hood..root tabs, liquid ferts and Excel. My substrate is regular aquarium gravel.

I also have Java Fern, various Anubias, couple swords..'Cabomba'..Oh, and Watersprite..(oddly that one is my favourite!). I forget what else I have in there, but those are a few that seem to grow really well


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Anubius plants look good and grow in low light and don't care about the substrate.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Anubias is cool, but expensive and hard to get.

I'm making moss stones, they are low light and do not need gravel. Look here:


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Anubias is cheap in this neck of the woods. (hamilton/burlington) I'll probably have some A.barterii to sell dirt cheap soon.

I also have some Anubias afzelii, i think it's supposed to be much rarer?


----------

